# Seagull - made in BC out of 800 year old wood????



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I had to put this one up as a "wtf".

and I quote:

Rare! Seagull 12-string with 800-year old wood! Designed and hand made by Martin craftsmen in the 1980s in British Columbia! Valued at $800+ will sell for $340. FREE Brand New Guitar Case ($77). FREE Humidifier. FREE Strings. Unusually Beautiful and Powerful tones! 

Rare Seagull


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Old Steve there should put down the crack pipe.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

brokentoes said:


> Old Steve there should put down the crack pipe.


Yeah. You’re not supposed to drink the bong water.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting write up... nevertheless, the price is in the right ballpark.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bw66 said:


> Interesting write up... nevertheless, the price is in the right ballpark.


I actually like the price and the guitar. 

Not sure what to think of the write-up though. Does the man seriously believe what he wrote? Or is he just fishing for abuse?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> I actually like the price and the guitar.
> 
> Not sure what to think of the write-up though. Does the man seriously believe what he wrote? Or is he just fishing for abuse?



Godin makes Seagull acoustics I think. Don't know if they made them back then.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had one of these once. I sold it after the first time I had to change strings.  

That looks like a great deal on a nice guitar though. I sold mine for more than that in the 90’s.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Doug B said:


> Godin makes Seagull acoustics I think. Don't know if they made them back then.


They did. Seagull was founded by Robert Godin.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and they were NEVER made in BC.
La Patrie Quebec.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

puff the magic dragon ...


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

bw66 said:


> They did. Seagull was founded by Robert Godin.


Thought so. Not to mention that Godin is in Quebec, not BC!


----------

